

Phonebloks: A modular phone you update a piece at a time - gprasanth
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57602510-1/phonebloks-a-modular-phone-you-update-a-piece-at-a-time/

======
OldSchool
Cool idea. Like a white box PC platform. Will it happen? Probably not. The
iPhone took the world by storm by being a no-thought-required pretty machine,
so this is almost the opposite. Would HN people love it? yes.

As a related aside, in contrast to iDevices, the Galaxy S3 is the closest
thing to a fully user-servicable phone I've found on the market. (hopefully
the S4 is the same). Once you've unglued the glass one time, you can easily
replace internals like both cameras, all buttons, glass, speaker, digitizer,
etc, as well as the back cover and battery as designed. The parts are dirt
cheap on eBay. I don't even use a case - there's no need since you're not
hauling around a $700 glass-like block that you will inevitably break.

------
Samuel_Michon
Earlier discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6372692](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6372692)

Discussion on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/1m4m0f/this_is_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/1m4m0f/this_is_currently_on_the_front_page_a_good/)

This is not a good idea.

------
fumar
Direct to Source: [http://phonebloks.com/](http://phonebloks.com/)

